# Champagne x Chocolade litter fom 14.01.2013



## Souris (Dec 30, 2012)

Small litter, fat baby's :lol:










haha babybums










































Sleep well little ones


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

hehe that last picture <3 I love them at that age.


----------



## Souris (Dec 30, 2012)

Me too ;-)


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

Fab pics ..... such cute little fatties


----------



## Mauspup (Aug 13, 2012)

Aaaw, cute little chubbies. They are growing up beautifully.


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

They're so sweet! It's nice to see pics showing their development from chubby bubs to cute toddlers!  Hope you post some more pics when their eyes open!


----------



## Souris (Dec 30, 2012)

Okay, some more pictures with eyes open. The babys are 18 days young on these pictures.

































2 boys and 2 girls!


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Oh, they always look so sweet at this stage.  Lovely healthy looking babies.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

I love the last picture! They are wonderfully cute and typey.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

The one on the end in the third pic don't look impressed lol


----------

